# Beretta 92G



## AndyJM58 (Nov 19, 2014)

Local shop is offering the 92G for a "price to low to advertise"... I am not very familiar with the 92G ,,,anyone have thoughts or opinions...compared to 92f? Is the G Italian made?

Thanks


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The G is a decock only model. They have not been available for many, many years. And, some people lust after this type of action on the saftey. Otherwise, it's a regular Beretta.

I believe these G models are USA made, but am not totally sure of that. I am fine with the FS models, and have no interest in going to buy another Beretta just for the "G" model.


----------



## AndyJM58 (Nov 19, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I have a 92G-SD (Gov-Special Duty) produced in early 2000's. Originally made for the French police these were quite rare in the states. I had to special order mine... and they are not cheap, mine cost a little over $1,000. 

Not sure on the features of the standard G model, but mine came standard with the Brigadier slide, Decocker only, Extended mag release, Trijicon night sights (standard), bottom accessory rail (new for Beretta) and additional Checking on the front of the grip.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, those SD models were nice. But that is not what they are selling now. These are just regular 92s with a standard slide. Just the lever is a decocker stead of a safety now.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah, they stopped making them in 2004 or 2005. With so many great features... I can't figure out why they don't bring em' back. Might be the most accurate gun I own... Now i'm looking at the Wilson Combat Beretta's. Those are a piece of art imo.


----------

